# TELSTA A28D Bucket controls acting up



## jes102471

*relief valve for a telsta a28D*

I have a 1993 Telsta A28D and I need the relief valve. I no its a RV3 but not sure what the part number is or what pressure rating it is. Anyone have a manual on this that could help me out with the part number??


----------



## Jcjc2323

Can anyone send me pics of the 3 relays wiring on inside of gen housing. Pls. It's a a28d telsa with Onan gen. I have from lift controls. A red, black with Xtra leg so 2 blacks ik it's constant 12v+. I have a white and green. Green has 5 legs total it's ground. From gen plug. I have 3 wires. Black, yellow start and a brown stop. But I can't figure how to wire them back on the three 5 prong relays


----------



## Jcjc2323

Can anyone send me pics of the 3 relays wiring on inside of gen housing. Pls. It's a a28d telsa with Onan gen. I have from lift controls. A red, black with Xtra leg so 2 blacks ik it's constant 12v+. I have a white and green. Green has 5 legs total it's ground. From gen plug. I have 3 wires. Black, yellow start and a brown stop. But I can't figure how to wire them back on the three 5 prong relays


----------



## Jcjc2323

Hey guys new here! So my neighbor has 02 e350 with a28d lift cmm Onan 5.5 or 4.5 tag is gone but anyways. I had to change his belt on bottom of the gen. Well my smart self thought by putting elect tape around the 3 relays in gen housing would keep wires where they were. Well nope few of them came off. Long story short I decided to one of my smartest moves of all time removed all the wires bcuz I couldn't get the few that came lose n right spots. So after removing all them I thought no big deal. Well if I couldn't figure 3 wires WTH did I think I could figure out 12 connections. Anyways could some pls send me either pics or tell me how to jump the relays correctly. I have 5grn grounds 1red 1white 2black12+ and off gen pigtail I have yellow {start} brown {stop} and black {switched 12+}I have the schematics but hard to read n follow I don't know if they even contain the info I need thanks to anyone who can help me. I got to get this thing going asap he needs it bad and I have been working on it far to long


----------



## Mark SJP

Oldmanfunk said:


> I have a complete set of manuals which includes wiring schematics. I am a NIASE (I'm dating myself) certified mechanic and an accomplished Experimental aircraft builder, but these wiring flow charts for this truck are enough to make you drink. Anyways, I believe I found the problem. Looks as if a couple of the spade connectors in the main control box are compromised. I'll be taking digital photos of the connections and then systematically replacing all the connectors 1-by1. Must be over 100 in this box.


----------



## Mark SJP

Could I get a copy of your manuals for the A28 D Telsta bucket truck?


----------



## raven9854

Hello, I too am looking for the manual(s) for a Telsta A28D. Any help would be much appreciated. [email protected]


----------

